# Here's why they call it fishin



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Like the title says, you go out on a perch trip, with perch gear and come back with this beauty...........12lb test and #4 perch hook. 
ATTACH=CONFIG]9138[/ATTACH]


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Beg pardon RD, but your post shows 'catchin'.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

This is true and it was one hell of a catch...............


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Finally a picture to match up with a name, nice fish !!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I didn't catch that fish. Wish I did. Picture is from another site.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

OK, hopefully it wouldn't be long for the stripers in your neck of the woods .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

It's startin to p[ick up here and there. The back bays have been producing some good fish at night on plugs. Just have to get the time to get out there.


----------

